# I've (almost) had enough.



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

I think after this weekend I'm going to permanently turn off the Lyft app. I am so sick and tired of getting ride requests that are more than 10 minutes away (especially at 2am), I am done with the map telling me it's prime (so I accept the ride rather than cancelling and wait for a surging Uber ride), and then them not paying, I am pissed that they continue to ROUND DOWN the fares, the elimination of the pax referrals basically is a big F you to the drivers who worked so hard to get them more riders, and finally I hate their childishness regarding censorship on the FB groups. After this weekend the power driver bonuses will essentially be gone, so I have zero incentive to give rides to their annoying and demanding passengers anymore.


----------



## Drafun (Oct 14, 2014)

I feel the same way. After I use up the New Driver 1st Month incentive I'm gone. Free 6 grand.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Drafun said:


> I feel the same way. After I use up the New Driver 1st Month incentive I'm gone. Free 6 grand.


Seriously? I never got any such offer...

With Uber rates as low as Lyft, I like Lyft better because of the greater tip ratio.


----------



## Drafun (Oct 14, 2014)

It's a new incentive. If you are a new driver, drive 50hrs, 50 rides, 90% accpt rate.. they will give you $1500/week guaranteed. the catch is it's not automatic, so you have to email them and theyll give you the difference for that week.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

And that is only in certain markets. Apparently some mentor told her mentee he was due that in Charlotte. Support said it was only for a few markets. I'm not sure how she heard about it.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Rounding down the fares is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

jmana said:


> I think after this weekend I'm going to permanently turn off the Lyft app. I am so sick and tired of getting ride requests that are more than 10 minutes away (especially at 2am), I am done with the map telling me it's prime (so I accept the ride rather than cancelling and wait for a surging Uber ride), and then them not paying, I am pissed that they continue to ROUND DOWN the fares, the elimination of the pax referrals basically is a big F you to the drivers who worked so hard to get them more riders, and finally I hate their childishness regarding censorship on the FB groups. After this weekend the power driver bonuses will essentially be gone, so I have zero incentive to give rides to their annoying and demanding passengers anymore.


Rounding down all fares on Lyft is similar to losing about .50 per ride, or about a 7% haircut on your fares, depending on your average. So 1.10 per mile is really closer to 1.02 because of always rounding down. It's a good thing they're not also taking away the power bonus or referral fees or taking commission on prime time ...... Oh wait ....


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Rounding down the fares is pretty ridiculous.


In the latest version of the app, the decimal earnines are included. No more rounding.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> In the latest version of the app, the decimal earnines are included. No more rounding.


It is about time. The whole rounding down thing made driving for uber more profitable even without the tip function. Maybe I will accept more Lyft fares now.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

I like Lyft better than Uber so far, but I barely get any ride requests from them and if I do then they cancel immediately. Guess I'm not pretty enough


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> I like Lyft better than Uber so far, but I barely get any ride requests from them and if I do then they cancel immediately. Guess I'm not pretty enough


Welcome to the club. There are definitely more ride requests from Uber. And Lyft cancellations are much higher than they are for Uber as well. Each company has its own pros and cons, however I find that all in all I make about the same witH either of them.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

lyft in seattle rocks ...its always busy...and if u get the text that says prime time rate was charged and it wasnt u email support and they will look and recharge the pax just keep a log its a pain but at least you get your cash and it only takes a second to go over your daily compared to your log


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> lyft in seattle rocks ...its always busy...and if u get the text that says prime time rate was charged and it wasnt u email support and they will look and recharge the pax just keep a log its a pain but at least you get your cash and it only takes a second to go over your daily compared to your log


The difficulty with Lyft is there is really no way to tell on any given ping whether it's 'prime time' or not. Or if there is I'm just not seeing it. Heard somebody say it was a color differential but I don't do colors well, particularly if it's a difference between light blue and light green. At least with Uber you can tell if a ping is surge or not.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

On my lyft app it glows pink ffom light to dark pink in driver mode easy too see if you are in a pink area or not as they are large area's..new app update due out any day fixes a lot of the driver concerns ...you are trying to find out pre-trip? Exactly what the up is?...I find the rides with ups tip less and without they tip around amount of usual up would be...yhats here in Seattle though


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> On my lyft app it glows pink ffom light to dark pink in driver mode easy too see if you are in a pink area or not as they are large area's..


A. Just because a driver is in a pinkish area doesn't mean the ping is going to be in that area...hence

B. How do you know if you're on a PT fare or not from the ping? With Uber if I'm in a surge area and get a ping that's surge, which is indicated in the ping, I take it. If not, I don't.



> new app update due out any day fixes a lot of the driver concerns ...you are trying to find out pre-trip? Exactly what the up is?


Uh, yeah. Seems reasonable to find out in advance.



> ...I find the rides with ups tip less and without they tip around amount of usual up would be...yhats here in Seattle though


In surge/PT I don't usually care about my $2 tip as the increase usually is sufficient to offset non tippers. I'd just like to know what the hell is going on with payday before I 'chose' to do it. Now with Uber's new 'surge' fares starting at ZERO you have to pay much closer attention to the pings. With Lyft there is simply no way to tell whatsoever.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

Im just saying in seattle the area of pink is quite large and more than one zone is lit up if you are in a zone its gonna be a in zone ping ss there is a lot of people that use lyft here and you will not be running far to fetch someone because you can see how far away they are hence if its further than out of hot area no go


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

I just dont really have issue on prime time rides ...but I am solely speaking on seattle where lyft has a huge amount of followers


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> Im just saying in seattle the area of pink is quite large and more than one zone is lit up if you are in a zone its gonna be a in zone ping ss there is a lot of people that use lyft here and you will not be running far to fetch someone because you can see how far away they are hence if its further than out of hot area no go


Yeah, pretty much the only way to tell on Lyft is either a very quick assessment of the address or the (usually lying) destination time until after the fare.


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

i drive 10 minutes all the time. if it takes me less than half a gallon of gas im there. if im in suburbia..thats a given to drive that far. in forward thinking ..most of my rides that take longer than 10 min have resulted in over 12$ fares. that id rather take than picking up another pax and asnwering the same questions they all ask. how long . do u like it. whats ur funniest story. lighten up smile and drive whatever path it takes u. if it bothers u on such an emotional level ..then quit. the driver programs are being more tuned for people who want extra money and not to make living off it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2014)

So just curious what does a Lyft ping sound like?


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> A. Just because a driver is in a pinkish area doesn't mean the ping is going to be in that area...hence
> 
> B. How do you know if you're on a PT fare or not from the ping? With Uber if I'm in a surge area and get a ping that's surge, which is indicated in the ping, I take it. If not, I don't.
> Are you saying that you only take surge rides and not non-surge rides? At least in L.A., Uber is looking for a 90% acceptance rate. We cannot just keep choosing the rides we want. Perhaps I am misunderstanding you.
> ...


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

A faint lighter toned uber ping. Very easy to miss


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Now with Uber's new 'surge' fares starting at ZERO you have to pay much closer attention to the pings.


What's this "zero" surge thing you are referring to?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> So just curious what does a Lyft ping sound like?


Hard to explain, but I know when one's come in because it's the last sound I hear before a text message rolls in...that text telling me that my Lyft ride has cancelled!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

jmana said:


> What's this "zero" surge thing you are referring to?


*A surge fare range starting at 1 is NOT a surge fare, except in Uberland.*


----------



## UberOn (Dec 4, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> So just curious what does a Lyft ping sound like?


Now, THAT is funny!


----------

